
Skype 5.6 for Mac - sinzone
http://blogs.skype.com/garage/2012/03/skype_56_for_mac.html
======
zeeed
With every new version of skype I feel the urge to downgrade to 2.8 getting
stronger. It's baffling how seemingly purposeful they target user needs like
the call volume control or the simplicity of the UI or the privacy of the
user.

Are there any serious competitors to skype when it comes to video?

